# Help please!!! Third eyelid problem



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

The past two hours Rocky's third eyelid of his left eye shows up whilst having his eye open and it covers his eye I'd say every 10-15 min. It's not leaking anything, it's only light pink and it's not swollen although his upper and bottom eyelids are a bit droopy and the skin underneath his eye looks a bit swollen. 

Do any of you know what that is? 


The vet downstairs where we live doesn't open until 5:00 pm and I'll be taking him straight away once it's open. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Vets...closed today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

bumping up for help for this person


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, I guess no one knows. But if it were me, I'd take him to whatever vet is open today, though I tend to go when others would not.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When Bentley went to his first Vet appt at 6 weeks he said B has (no idea what he called it) in his eye. It means that at some point they'll have to do a little work on his 3rd eyelid (tack it I think??). 
Anyway, he was so fat at 6 weeks his eyes were lil slits. As he grew I didn't see any problems until one day that eye swelled up and was runny. I ran to the Vet and he said that an eyelash has curled under and was irritating that eye. They took care of it within 10 minutes but I'm sorry I can't tell you what they did.
I can watch almost anything as long as an eyeball isn't involved. I can't even watch people put in contacts :doh:
He's never had another problem since but the Vet did say it's painful when that happens so if I were you I would find a Vet that's open.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd go to a ER or regular vet to get it checked.
Are both pupils the same size?


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

I couldn't find any open vets :| and we don't have any doggy hospitals or RSPCA's here... :/ We'll be taking him Monday morning. Meanwhile, today I cleaned his eye out with chamomile, like my mom used to do with us, and then gave him "colircursi gentadexa" which are eye drops the vet gave to one of our dogs a lil' while ago for red eyes, eye infections, etc. He's fine and in no pain, he's playing around and eating well. We haven't allowed him to play with the cat today to prevent his eye getting hurt or something. 

This morning he did hit his face against a handbag hanging from the door knob when chasing after the cat. My guess is he hurt his eye with my handbag when he ran into it. 


*sigh* I hope his eye is better tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

That third eyelid comes out to protect the eye. More than likely he got something in his eye or possibly scratched it. Keep an eye on it to make sure it is not red and irritating him. I am one that does not mess with the eyes and would have it checked out to be safe.
I would NOT put anything in his eyes except water without the vets approval. I was told by our vet that without knowing what is wrong I could make it worse.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

His eye is pink where it should be white. Both pupils are the same size. His blinking is normal. Nothing is coming out of his eye. His eye looks just like the other one except for the pink color and that third eyelid showing up every once in a while. 

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm worried but there's nothing I can do until Monday morning. I will be keeping an eye on him though. 

I need him to be perfectly fine by Wednesday since we'll be getting on a ferry for 23hrs and off to England. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> His eye is pink where it should be white. Both pupils are the same size. His blinking is normal. Nothing is coming out of his eye. His eye looks just like the other one except for the pink color and that third eyelid showing up every once in a while.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm worried but there's nothing I can do until Monday morning. I will be keeping an eye on him though.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it is irritated but that could be from cleaning it out. If he is not scratching it then it is not bothering him.

23 hrs on a ferry? Wow! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dubraska said:


> I need him to be perfectly fine by Wednesday since we'll be getting on a ferry for 23hrs and off to England.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


23 hours on a ferry?? Can I come please?? I'll sleep with Rocky 
Have fun!


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Talked to the vet on the phone and he said that what we're giving him is fine, that it sounds like a pink eye and that if it persists to go see him on Monday. 

Hahaha thank you! I'm not really looking forward to it...with energy ball Rocky and Max the menace!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> Talked to the vet on the phone and he said that what we're giving him is fine, that it sounds like a pink eye and that if it persists to go see him on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I used Polysporin antibiotics eye drops on mine when he had pink eye. Its over the counter here. If you have that out your way you could try that. Wont irritate anything else as its just antibiotic drops


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monday*

Please let us know what the vet says on Monday.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Will do Karen. Thank you everyone for your help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Didn't take Rocky to the vet because his eye is totally fine today. Yesterday was already way better, it had stop doing the weird third eyelid thing, it wasn't swollen anymore and it was a light pink. Today his eye is back to white just like the other one and it's perfect. Maybe his eye was just irritated or something. I did a bit of an eye test yesterday, covered the good eye and made him follow this thing I had in my hand everywhere and he did well so I'm guessing his eye sight is good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dubraska said:


> Hi everyone. Didn't take Rocky to the vet because his eye is totally fine today. Yesterday was already way better, it had stop doing the weird third eyelid thing, it wasn't swollen anymore and it was a light pink. Today his eye is back to white just like the other one and it's perfect. Maybe his eye was just irritated or something. I did a bit of an eye test yesterday, covered the good eye and made him follow this thing I had in my hand everywhere and he did well so I'm guessing his eye sight is good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah good news! Glad Rocky is ok.


----------



## sulka (Oct 27, 2018)

I want to adopt a dog that is said "to have no eyelids" and the agency wants to enucleate both eyes. Is there a better answer to this and do they mean his 3rd eye doesn't work?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping back up


----------

